

Drag Flickr photos straight into Twitter [video] - hymanroth
http://lmframework.com/page.php?id=vd_twig_short_2

======
crjamie
This is one of the neatest applications I have seen for a long while, and the
framework it uses is absolutely unbelievable. Just opens up boundless
possibilities.

~~~
hymanroth
Thanks Jimmy - knew I could count on you.

------
apollocreed
Wow, that's pretty cool

